# edelbrock heads or 6x heads



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i an biulding a 400 and i want to know if its worth spending the money for edelbrock heads or useing a pair of 6x heads. i have the oppertunity to get a pair of used edelbrock 72cc d-port heads for around 1400 all asembled. or should i get my 6x heads ported. want to know if i can get the same hp out of the 6x for less money than the e-heads. my goal is to get 450hp/ 500tq. is that possible with a 400 with 6x heads. 67 400, mild cam, performer rpm, headers, 700r4 trany, chevy 12-bolt, 411gears. i told the guy ill give him an answer on the heads 2morrow. first biuld still learning. thanx guys:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The aluminum heads will allow you to run 1 compression point higher, so 10.5 to 1 on pump gas. All things equal between the 6Xs and the edelbrocks, the edelbrocks win on compression, plus flow better than stock 6Xs. Plus, no paint to burn off the exhaust ports. If you got the extra bucks, the edelbrocks win.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
if your a purist, get the 6X, if you're after performance get the edelbrock.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The 6X heads aren't era correct for the car either, better get the edelbrocks. :cheers
10 years down the road you'll be happy you did..


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Not an expert but my car came with Edelbrocks and it runs great


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My vote is for the E-heads, too.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

just purchased the e-heads. brand new 72cc fully asembled with light port work done, and the arp head bolt kit. im a happy little boy :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

An excellent choice...now stop driving thru peoples houses and you will be lookin' good !:cheers Should be getting my E-heads from Butler this week Eric arty:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx eric ill do my best but i aint making any promises:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"now stop driving thru people's houses and you'll be lookin' good" Eric, you just made my morning. Hilarious.


----------



## luisgt13 (Aug 23, 2010)

im looking for 450 hp 500 torq in my 400 what cam are you goint to put in your engine? 

i like the kauffman heads


----------

